# Look who is 2....



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's been an amazing journey with Apollo. From that scared little pup to a wonderful dog. Apollo is a very quiet observant dog. He is a thinker and a problem solver. He uses his nose constantly. If he knows you he loves you, if he doesn't know you he ignores you. As he gets older he has become more tolerant of people being near me, now he will sit and I can have a conversation with someone without issue. He won't take treats from a stranger. He still does not care for bigger people that make a beeline for him, but he doesn't mind the smaller people that do so and that is the most important thing for me, because small kids always seem to find me and my dogs. He loves his ball, playing ball and swimming. His favorite thing is to lay on top of me at night and to go to sleep, yes he thinks he weighs 15 pounds. Apollo can be a fighter when it comes to some dogs, even dogs in the house, but he is gentle with the cats, toads and even birds. I see that side of him and it melts my heart. He is super attached to me and is always at my side. I love how playful he is and how serious he can be. He just amazes me daily with his unconditional love, strength and loyalty.

Happy 2nd Birthday Apollo	:wub:


The day I found him



Fitting in with the big dogs


Making himself at home


He is a cuddler


His first trip to the park


His favorite dog was Misty when he was a pup


His first shoe theft


First hike


Let's try the bathroom because the crate wasn't working


Learning how to watch


Getting to be a big boy


The day he tried sneaking the hose in the house


We compromised and he brought the stick in instead


More adventure


One year old


Hiking


Watching over the kids


At work with me


Ball PLEASE


Almost 2....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Apollo!!


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday! your an absolute cutie!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cute I love the cuddle ones. :smile2: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Apollo you handsome fella!!!!


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Apollo! 
He sounds like a wonderful companion!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Love the pics! He was so lucky to be found by you...
Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome pics!
Happy 2nd B-day Apollo!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 2nd Birthday Apollo!! 

I remember when you found this cutie. How his luck changed that day!! Time sure does fly by - already 2. Great photos. He is very handsome!!:smile2:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Happy birthday Apollo! What a handsome lad he is! Definitely a lucky pup who in turn blessed you


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE your tributes to each one of your (lucky) dogs. Happy birthday to that handsome fella. :wub:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy birthday big boy


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Apollo!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

"His favorite thing is to lay on top of me at night and to go to sleep, yes he thinks he weighs 15 pounds." Just like Newlie!!!

Happy Birthday, big boy! Hope you had lots of fun and got lots of goodies today!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday handsome boy. I know you had a great day with Mom . Have another great year Apollo.LOve all the pics but especially the hose one oh and the one with Misty! OH and oh never mind I love them all


----------

